

Ask HN: The best way of Costumer Development - Zeuf

Hello Guys, 
I would like to know what you think are the best ways of doing the Costumer Development.
Me and my co-founders we are going to do in 2 ways.
The first one is a form, with questions about the product. This is good, I think. But do you guys know something better or more "fun"?
The second way is doing a just a picture of what our service would be like, and ask people to use it.
Anyway, I would like to know if you, guys, have something better to do this valuation. Link and blog posts are welcome.
thank you.<p>Eduardo Rocha
======
mindcrime
[http://vlaskovits.com/2010/08/if-youre-not-getting-out-of-
th...](http://vlaskovits.com/2010/08/if-youre-not-getting-out-of-the-building-
youre-not-doing-customer-development-and-lean-startups/)

~~~
Zeuf
Great link, thank you! Do you also recomend the patrick's book?

~~~
mindcrime
I haven't read the book yet, but I've heard good things about it. I plan to
order a copy soon and read it, FWIW.

